# Printed hard-cover photo album suppliers?



## Sir_Frag (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can provide a recommendation for a good photo book printer (specifically for weddings). I have recently had the opportunity to review some of a competitor's product - apparently they outsourced the design of the book to a company (rumour is a company in europe), and the company produced a magnificent book with background pictures, overlayed pictures with quotes, and styling finesse that seems to be lacking in most places - it was also leather bound with custom stitching (the couple's initials) in the leather. To boot, the photographer still managed to provide it to the clients for a $300 price tag and in a 3 week timeframe (no information known if the photographer made any profit off of the book..). This sounds far too good to be true, but I'm hoping one of you can suggest a contact that they've used if they have had similar work done? I'm located in Vancouver, BC for what it's worth, but location shouldn't be a limiting factor.

Thanks in advance,

Sean


----------



## Sir_Frag (Oct 12, 2012)

No one?


----------



## djk (Oct 26, 2012)

I use Renaissance Albums based out of New York for mine. I like their style, don't know if it suits yours but you can check em out here: Renaissance Albums - Professional Wedding Albums Handcrafted in New York.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 26, 2012)

If you are speaking of a wedding album that is fully finished when it arrives in your hands you are looking at a bare minimum of at least $225-300 your cost to complete.  This is a leather bound, flush mount, top of the line album.  Such as these from Fineo.  Finao Online - artONE - OVERVIEW  Albums are alot of work!  There are cheaper alternatives for albums if you mount the images yourself.  These are called self mount. Finao Online - Elements - OVERVIEW Popular album companies include Fineo, Kiss, Dream Albums, Redtree Albums, Graphistudios, Zook Binders, and Cypress.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sean.

There are many album suppliers to choose from.
Of the top of my head....

https://asukabook.com
Finao Online - Home
http://www.graphistudio.com/usa/index.html
professionalalbums
Professional Flush Mount Albums - Collages.net - Helping Photographers Profit
Custom Self Mount and Flush Mount Photo Albums - Picture Album Design and Production Service - Bon Match Albums

If you want a local supplier, check out Technicare.  They have a full range of albums & products.

You might also check out Album Epoca.  Like some of the others, they are 'Made in Italy'.  I've met their Canadian Rep, Albus, a few times, he's a very nice guy.  

As for 3 week turnaround...that might be pushing it for a European album.  And as for design, that depends.  There are several companies (and individuals) who offer custom design service (including some of the album companies) but many photographers do that themselves.  Using templates can help to speed up the process.


----------

